# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  برای انتخاب رشته تایم وجود داره ؟سریکساعت باید انجام شه؟

## milllll

سلامئ برای انتخاب رشته تایم وجود داره مثلا اینکه باید حتما تو یک ساعت انجام بشه یا نه؟؟؟؟

----------


## saj8jad

> سلامئ برای انتخاب رشته تایم وجود داره مثلا اینکه باید حتما تو یک ساعت انجام بشه یا نه؟؟؟؟


سلام

خیر محدودیت و تایم خاصی از نظر ساعات روزانه برای انتخاب رشته وجود ندارد

منتهی آخرین فرصت انتخاب رشته تا پایان روز یکشنبه همین هفته هستش  

اگر هنوز انتخاب رشته نکردید زودتر انتخاب رشته کنید

موفق باشید  :Yahoo (1): 
یاعلی(ع) :Yahoo (45):

----------

